# Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii breeding diary



## macro junkie (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

with the help of mantida i now know i have a breeding pair..So later il take some more pics.The male and the female.There so pretty.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

Heres the pretty one

Click to enlarge pic





Click to enlarge pic





Click to enlarge pic





Click to enlarge pic





Click to enlarge pic


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2008)

Pretty pics MJ, it is amazing how different (especially in color) they look between a hatchling and adult of this species. Best of luck in breeding.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Pretty pics MJ, it is amazing how different (especially in color) they look between a hatchling and adult of this species. Best of luck in breeding.


how much bigger are your walbergie L3 compared to occertella L3..?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2008)

They look pretty much similar in size when little, but by last couple of moults you can see slight different in size. The_ P. ocellata _also matured sooner than_ P. wahlbergii _for me. Please don't use size as stick yard for species identification although generally _P. wahlbergii _is larger.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

male sub adults wing buds 3:1 life size uncropped

*Click to enlarge*





male sub adult

*Click to enlarge*





male pre sub-adult

*Click to enlarge*


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 12, 2008)

sub adult male


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 19, 2008)

7 days on.the wing buds are swelling up.

*Click to enlarge*


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> sub adult female


MJ, you have subadult male there, 6 "spikes" for male and 5 "spikes" for females.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 19, 2008)

do i have 2 males?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope, you got a pair! The last pic you posted was a female.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> do i have 2 males?


It looks like it i am afraid. time to look for a subadult female.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> 7 days on.the wing buds are swelling up.*Click to enlarge*


I only see 5 spikes on this one? :huh:


----------



## Mantida (Feb 20, 2008)

Andrew said:


> I only see 5 spikes on this one? :huh:


That's what I saw too.

EDIT: Nevermind, Yen is right. There is another spike covered up by the last leg.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 20, 2008)

thats worst bit of news iv had all week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 20, 2008)

I really like your photos!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 20, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I really like your photos!


thanks.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 23, 2008)

looks like this thread is over have 2 males and currently impossible to get a female adult..here's a pic 3 days ago before it shed to adult.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 5, 2008)

this is on hold for the min..sold my male..i have no female..im about to order some from lars so i hope to start breeding these soon..

Heres pic of male threat pose before i sold him yesterday


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## iceman1609 (Apr 30, 2008)

mj your pics are brilliant, what camera n lens u using m8


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks gtb.its been a long road to sort my lighting out but i got it all right now

canon 400d slr body

canon mpe-65 1-5x macro lens

canon mt-24ex twin macro flash

2x gary fong diffusers


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool photos man!

I just got like 45-50 P. wahlbergii nymphs - this time I will get thet to adulthood and breed them fo shizzle.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 30, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Cool photos man!I just got like 45-50 P. wahlbergii nymphs - this time I will get thet to adulthood and breed them fo shizzle.


lmao..your avatar..lmao


----------



## iceman1609 (Apr 30, 2008)

wow mj thats really nice setup m8


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 30, 2008)

got the bug said:


> wow mj thats really nice setup m8


it should be..i paid 1400£ for it


----------



## iceman1609 (Apr 30, 2008)

kinda explains why your pics are so high quality then


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 30, 2008)

Man, that's a lot of money!






I know my avatar kicks ######!


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 5, 2008)

adult female walbergii..been adult about 11 days..My adult male has been adult for about 4 weeks..Hes waiting on the side lines.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 6, 2008)

there mating..i got a close up of them connecting, il post them up later.


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck Macro Junkie. Have they connected?


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 6, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Good luck Macro Junkie. Have they connected?


yer//for about 4 hours..this was taken after they de connectected


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh cool, I never saw my Ocellata connect but they were together twice for about 2/3 days each time. Lets hope the ooths are fertile.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 16, 2008)

10 days after mating shes laid her 1st ooth and its massive.  ..WOPWOPWOPWOPWOP  B) i got a big fat walbergii ooth incubating. B) B)


----------



## Pelle (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice


----------

